# Door edge guards?



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't do it they are so ugly


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've got 3M paint protection film on the edges of my doors - got them from invisiblemask[dot]com. Go onto Amazon, type "door edge guard" into the search box, select automotive from the drop down and you'll see thousands from paint protection film to neoprene to hard plastic - almost all are under $20


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Snappa said:


> I was wondering does anyone on here have door edge guards, you know the strip that goes along the edge of a door to protect it. If so, where they already on the car and if not where can I get some for our cars? I want some that aren't so cheap I risk damaging the jaunt while installing them. I say this because I know some require you to hammer them on with a rubber mallet and I've heard these things could damage if not I stalled right etc.


Mine already had them on, when I bought the car. My left rear door is peeling off, and I'm trying to find a way to repair it.

EDIT: I'm thinking about ripping all four of them off the doors.


----------

